# SPG - paprika



## imhungrymk (Dec 29, 2020)

What is the ratio you use for you SPG, also do you add paprika?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 29, 2020)

Everyone has a different "blend" for their unique taste.  I typically use 4 parts course ground pepper, 4 parts kosher salt, and 3 parts garlic powder. Many/most folks will also add 3 parts onion powder.

As far as adding paprika, depends on what I'm smoking. I like to use some on chicken and pork, but not so much on beef.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2020)

If in a recipe I'll measure it out. If just putting directly on meat then just sprinkle till it looks about right...and hope I don't say ooopppsss! Or something else lol!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2020)

Common recipes call for 3 parts Kosher Salt to 1 part Other, including Garlic, Onion, Black Pepper, Paprika, Etc.
I just use 1 part each and adjust when finishing the meat for service...JJ


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 31, 2020)

Do you guys trust this conversion chart?





						Salt Conversion Chart - Morton Salt
					






					www.mortonsalt.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2020)

The chart is fine. However, if you go by weight...A Gram of Salt is a Gram of Salt whether its a single tiny Rock or a big spoonful of Powder...Basic conversion 1 1/2 parts Kosher = 1 part Table Salt...JJ


----------

